# Toyota Tundra



## jaykelp (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a new truck and the sirius sportster 4. When I plug the receiver into the aux jack I have to have my truck radio up to 35 to hear it well, for me. The audio volume is at its highest on the sirius receiver my question is will a hard wire install eleviate the need to have the truck stereo up so high? If I had the truck stereo on 35 normally the radio would not be tolerable for how loud it can be. However, if a hardwire will not improve the sound I will not pay for it. All of your thoughts please!?


----------



## dhammis (Sep 21, 2006)

I had my receiver using the FM modulator and it was quiet and staticy, regardless of what station I had it on. I replaced the stereo with a unit that had an aux jack to it and hardwired it and have been loving it ever since. It's just as good as the unit my wife has with Sirius built into the unit.

Hardwired is the way to go for sure.


----------

